# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  زوجك في جزيرة داس.... حياكي ويانا

## يارب سامحني

السلام عليكم خواتي
انا وحده من كثيرات زوجي يشتغل في جزيرة داس. نعاني انا و اعيالي الثلاثه من الموضوع هذا.
نحس بالوحده بدونه. خصوصا انه العيال دايم يسئلون عنه وينه بابا.
خلونا خواتي نتكلم عن الموضوع هذا و نتكلم عن كل شي من مساوئ من وجهة نظرك و ايجابيات من وجهة نظر الزوجه في ابتعاد رب الاسره عنهم. خصوصا انه السايكل مال ازواجنا يختلف على حسب الدرجه. يعني فيه اللي السايكل ماله خمس ايام في الجزيره و يومين في الاسبوع مع اعياله. و فيه اللي السايكل ماله اسبوعين بالجزيره و 10 ايام مع العائله. و فيه عاد و هذول الله يكون يعونهم يارب, اللي شهر بالجزيره و 28 يوم مع العايله.


يلا خواتي عندنا الموضوع مفتوح خلونا نتعرف و نشوف رأي الداسيات( زوجات من يعمل في داس)

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## نبضة أمل

الله يعينكن
بس هذا رزق... وترى رزقه كان هناك والحمدالله والشكر

وإن شاء الله تسون جمعية خاصه بكن.. عسب تتواصلن وتتعاون في حل ما تواجهكن من المشاكل الله يبعد عنكن المشاكل... ترى أنتي و ريلج ذكرتوني يوم يداتنا هن يتحملن المسؤوليه ويدودنا كانوا في البحر أربع شهور...

سلام لج ولكل من هي في وضعج

----------


## ديار

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة الداسيات هاي 

بصراحة الموضوع وايد محير مرات اقول مناسب و مرات اقول لا 
امناسب من ناحية انة الحرمة تاخذ راحتهى شوية مدة خمس ايام او 10 ايام لاكن شهر وايد صعبة جنة مسافر و فعلن الام والعيال بيحسون بوحدة في البيت خاصة انة وجود الريال في البيت لة هيبة 
غير يخلي في البيت جو و حياة لاكن شوة بتسون مجبورين على هذا الشي و لازم الوحدة تتاقلم و تدير البيت عدل لو في لحضات بتحس انهى ضعيفة ومحتاجة للريال يوقف معها و يشاركها الحياة اليومية بس في المقابل هناك اجازة بعد طويلة بتعوضهى عن غيابة
على فكرة بصراحة اذا تعرفون هذا الشي انة احنى الي انعاني منة ولا ايساوي شي عند شعور الريال نفسة من ضغط عمل مستمر و عيالة بعيد عن عينة و يحس بتقصير شديد اتجاههم او بالذنب لانة يحاول يوفر الهم لقمة العيش الحلال و هو بعيد عنهم و عارف انهم محتاجيلة و بنفس الوقت هو محتاج الكم اكثر 

ممكن تخبروني كيف يكون الوضع يوم الريال يكون مجاز عند عيالة هل يحاول يعوضكم عن غيابة لفترة طويلة يعني ييلس في البيت يهتم في العيال و مشتاق للبيت و للزوجة بالاخص و هل يعوضهى بالجلوس معها و يطلعهم ولا يكون تفكيرة انة كان محبوس و يريد ايطس من الشغل و البيت ويسير عند ربعة و يجول ويلول لين ماتخلص الاجازة 
بليييييييييييييييز خبروني

----------


## منصوريه كاشخه؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

----------


## لقمة القاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما أقول عن نفسي وحدة من الداسيات 
لكن ريلي يشتغل بحقل زاكوم أسبوعين on وأسبوعين out
الحمدلله على كل حال 
لين احين ما حسيت بالمشكلة لأن عيالي بعدهم صغار وايد ، ولاني اسير بيت اهلي يوم يكون ريلي بالحقل
يعني بالعكس ارتاح يوم يكون محد وايلس ويه خواتي سوالف وضحك ويوم ايي ريلي استانس أكثر ونطلع وايد ونسافر لانه يكون مخنوق من حبست الحقل والشغل
لكن اعتقد ها بيكون لفترة فقط لحد ما يكبرون اليهال وعقب بتبتدي المشاكل .
الله يستر

----------


## UmSawaf

الله يكووون في عونكن

----------


## طموحة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما أقول عن نفسي وحدة من الداسيات 
> لكن ريلي يشتغل بحقل زاكوم أسبوعين on وأسبوعين out
> الحمدلله على كل حال 
> لين احين ما حسيت بالمشكلة لأن عيالي بعدهم صغار وايد ، ولاني اسير بيت اهلي يوم يكون ريلي بالحقل
> يعني بالعكس ارتاح يوم يكون محد وايلس ويه خواتي سوالف وضحك ويوم ايي ريلي استانس أكثر ونطلع وايد ونسافر لانه يكون مخنوق من حبست الحقل والشغل
> لكن اعتقد ها بيكون لفترة فقط لحد ما يكبرون اليهال وعقب بتبتدي المشاكل .
> الله يستر


انا نفس قصتج و عندي بنت وحده عمرها سنه و الحين حامل ..و من الحين بدت المشاكل ..ما يباني اسير بيت اهلي بياني اتم عند اهله ..

المشكله اني من دبي و هو من راس الخيمه ..و بصراحه ما اروم اتحمل راس الخيمه و هو مب موجود و الله تييني حاله ززما عندي حد و لا اعرف حد احس بعمري بموت.....

ما اعرف شو اسوي ...لو اهله من دبي يمكن الوضع اخف ..لانه اهلي جراب مني ..تخيلي نتعالج و مشاورينا كلها في دبي ...كيف يته فكره اني اتم في راس الخيمه و هو محد ما ادري .زو الله اكتنب و احس بعمري بنفجر من القهر

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

وااااااااااااااي ضربتوا على الوتر الحساس
انا وحده من الداسيات, زوجي في داس طول الاسبوع ما يرجع لنه الا الخميس المغرب لأنه درب من اوب ظبي لي الشارقه و ينام. ياخذ اليوم هذا راحه و الجمعه و السبت يعوضنا عاد عن الغيبه يطلعنا و يودينا كل مكان. الصبح طبعا يطلع يلف بالشوارع اقوله ليش شنو الهدف يقولي من الحبسه في داس احس اني مشتاق للمدينه و الناس.
اول فتره وايد كنت امل خصوصا انه مالي احد اروح له لأنه اهلي كلهم بالكويت. الحين الحمدلله عندي اعيالي الأثنين لهيت اشويه معاهم.
شغل البيت طبعا و مسؤولياته طبعا كلها علي و التربيه طبعا.
قبل كنت كل ما تضايقت اتصل عليه بالغرفه و اتم اسولف وياه الحين ما اقدر بعد ما غيروا النظام و شالوا التلفونات.
الحمدلله على كل حال. مرتاحين و الله يعينه يارب.

----------


## حمده الشامسي

مرحبا 

وانا بعد ريلي في داس وانا حليلي من خمس شهور معرسه مو متحمله الوضع مووول تخيلو من عرست ريلي كله دوامه 35 يوم في الدوام و25 اجازه بعد مو متحمله الوضع وأحيانا اتم 40 وانا من راس الخيمه-يعني يوم هو يروح انا حالتي حاله وما اظهر من البيت ويوم أمل ايلس اصيح وخاصتا انا توني معرسه يعني مب شي

----------


## ام دودي

انا بعد نفس الحالة .. ريلي يشتغل في داس .. اسبوعين باسبوعين .. 
والله حياتنا صعبة ... بس الحلو في الموضوع انه كل ما يرد .. احس انه الحب بيننا يتجدد .. يعني يتم مشتاق لي طول الاسبوعين اللي يتم فيهم في الدوام .. ويوم يرد يحاول يعوضني اناا وولدي .. طلعات وروحات ز. وما يطلع من البيت كله لاصق فينا ,,, ما شاء الله لا اله الا الله

----------


## ام غلوية

وانا وياكن بعد نفس الحالة....ريلي في داس..اسبوعين باسبوعين...احس ان الدنيا تظلم في ويهي باليوم اللي يطلع فيه ويسير الدوام....حتى الغبنة اتييني....شو اسوي... الحمد لله على كل حال...
بس الحلو في الموضوع بان الشوووووووووق يكون داااااااااااايم....الله يحفظ لي بو عيالي يارب ولا يحرمني منه.........

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

حرااااام عليهم ييبونهم بالطياره كل يوم بدال مايحرمونا منهم هههههههههه والله حاسه بمعاناتكم 
بس انا مثلكم اسبوعين بعشر ايام اسبوعين بعشر ايام وحمدالله هاالمره مابقى شي ها الاسبوع 
بيي وانقهرر اموت قهرر يوم اتصل ومايرد خاطري اكلمه 24ساعه بساعه قبل بس حرام ضغط 
شغل وجذي واللع يعينا ويصبرنا بس حلو بدال ماتمل الوحده والحين انا حامل ودوم اقعد الويك 
اند في بيتنا وارد الايام العاديه

----------


## يارب سامحني

شاكره لكم يا داسيات على المشاركه
صدق والله, روحة الزوج واي تعب لكن الميزه في داس انه الزوج لما يرجع يكون مشتاق و ملهوف على و على العيال والله. الحمدلله تبارك الرحمن.
بس خواتي حبيت اتأكد من موضوع, صدق انهم في غرفهم ما شي تلفونات؟؟؟؟
زوجي خبرني انه الحين نظام فندقي غرفهم و ما شي تلفونات في الغرف بس داخلي؟؟ ولا حركات ما يبيني اتصل عليه. الشي هذا محيرني و بنفس الوقت مشككني فيه؟؟
ساعدوني خواتي.

----------


## الياسمين

> شاكره لكم يا داسيات على المشاركه
> صدق والله, روحة الزوج واي تعب لكن الميزه في داس انه الزوج لما يرجع يكون مشتاق و ملهوف على و على العيال والله. الحمدلله تبارك الرحمن.
> بس خواتي حبيت اتأكد من موضوع, صدق انهم في غرفهم ما شي تلفونات؟؟؟؟
> زوجي خبرني انه الحين نظام فندقي غرفهم و ما شي تلفونات في الغرف بس داخلي؟؟ ولا حركات ما يبيني اتصل عليه. الشي هذا محيرني و بنفس الوقت مشككني فيه؟؟
> ساعدوني خواتي.


غريبه شو اهم رايحين يشتغلون ولا مدخلينهم سجن حشى؟؟؟

----------


## نبض قلبي

اشكر صاحبة الموضوع 

وانا انظم اليكم ياداسيات 

زوجي يشتغل في داس بس الله يعينا ع فرقاهم 

زوجي يداوم اسبوعين وينزل اسبوعين 

ويوم الاثنين بينزل الدواااام هئ هئ هئ

تخيلوا يخلونا ننزل معاهم الدوام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت دبي444

ربي يكون في عونكم يا رب ويصبركم 
احس وايد صعب إنها ادير مهمتين الام والاب في نفس الوقت 
بس ماجورات على صبركم
ونفس ما قلتوا هاي ارزاق 
الحمدالله على كل شي

----------


## * ام خماس *

يمنع رفع الموااضيع القديمة 

يغلق ^^

----------

